# Boost gauge



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm sure some of you guys have one installed in your car. Post a pic of your setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is there a pillar mount available for our cars?
Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Boost gauge (dubrmine)*

You really need to get over to the http://www.audiworld.com s-car forum and also check out http://www.s-cars.org http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think an A4 gauge pod is used, and an Autometer phantom is a close match for the factory gauges. You will find more gauge options by doing a search on the s-car forum on audiworld.


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Boost gauge (Harold)*

Thanks.
I've been to s-cars wesite a bunch of times ever since I bought my S6 few weeks ago.I've searched and posted on there, but just thought somebody on here might have some useful info.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Boost gauge (dubrmine)*

Audiworld is better for searching. They have lots of info in the s-car FAQ.
S-car forum http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/
S-car FAQ http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/msgs/149764.phtml
Gauges thread : http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/msgs/109020.phtml
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/msgs/80706.phtml
More threads too, just thought I would give you and idea.


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Boost gauge (Harold)*

Thanks a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

